
5 Reasons to Dislike Numbered Lists - ColinWright
http://www.professorhollybell.com/2012/04/30/5-reasons-to-dislike-numbered-lists-especially-in-business-articles/
======
elfinlike
I should also express my dislike for any article that promises to fix
something in 30 days, 24 hours, or overnight...

